# Do you feel lucky, PARDUS. Well do you, Punk!



## Cabbage Head (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is another addition to my stable of toys!  An 1972 - 1974 made .44 mag.  Carried by an ex-Chicago copper that works part time for us.

Well, all I have to say now is do you feel lucky?  Did I shoot 6 rounds or only 5 five?????

Who cares! With a 44 it dont matter much!


----------



## pardus (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice one fucker!


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice.  Your arsenal must be getting pretty big now.  Soon you'll need pack mules to carry them for you into battle.


----------



## Kurt V (Apr 17, 2008)

Those rounds also look like they are from 1974. Wonder how many cops went out and bought .44 magnums after seeing the movie?

"I know what you are thinking. Did he fire six shots or only five? Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, I have kinda lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and it would blow your head clean off, you have got to ask yourself one question: do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?"


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 20, 2008)

Ya, the rounds are a little old.  Look like reloads.  Was given a couple bags full of SJHP's and lead.  Will be pulling the slugs and dumping the rest.  The brass is not the best looking and I will not trust reloads from people that I dont know.

I agree that there must be many coppers that bought 44's based on that movie.  Hell, when Die Hard came out I wanted to pick up a Beretta.  

Now, I am going movie to movie to buy the handguns that match.  My current wish is a Colt Diamondback.  That was the revolver used in Bullitt.  

So far I have covered: Die Hard (beretta), Starsky and Hutch (colt python) and Dirty Harry (S&W 44).  All good movies and TV shows from yester year!!!!!!

Next will be: Stagecoach (lever action rifle with over size lever) and holster set up to cover all the Duke's movies.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 20, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Next will be: Stagecoach (lever action rifle with over size lever) and holster set up to cover all the Duke's movies.



OOO or the one from Conner's The Rifleman


----------



## ROS (Apr 20, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Ya, the rounds are a little old.  Look like reloads.  Was given a couple bags full of SJHP's and lead.  Will be pulling the slugs and dumping the rest.  The brass is not the best looking and I will not trust reloads from people that I dont know.
> 
> I agree that there must be many coppers that bought 44's based on that movie.  Hell, when Die Hard came out I wanted to pick up a Beretta.
> 
> ...


My stepfaather works in CID down here and has a pretty good repoire going with the pawn shops after handling most of the cases dealing with arms. He was actually able to purchase the Duke rifle for just over 400 a few months back. She is gorgeous.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 20, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> Well, all I have to say now is do you feel lucky?  Did I shoot 6 rounds or only 5 five?????



Bonus Point:  In the movie, which was it?  5  or  6 ?


----------



## Invictus (Apr 20, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Bonus Point:  In the movie, which was it?  5  or  6 ?


After the cafe seen, he shot 6.

At the end of the movie, he had one remaining.


----------

